# 7.5 ton weight limit and payload



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

with regard to max weight in rv, here are some interesting figures regarding my daybreak, which can be supplied plated at 7.5 tons:

(these figures are from an information panel inside a locker door)

estimated unladen weight 6997 kg (this includes petrol, but excludes water, gas & driver/passengers)

leaving 503 kg. however, i have had an lpg conversion, don't know the weight. assume 53kg, leaving 450kg for payload. then subtract 2 reasonable size people, say 170kg, leaving 280kg. half a water tank is 140kg, leaving 140kg. full tank of propane is 37kg. leaving just over 100kg payload. 

any chance of putting all your stuff in an rv and it weighing just 100kg?

even at the full plating of 8150kg, still struggling with weight!

des


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Des. Where do you get the 8150kg from ? In our other post I was talking about the max train weight allowed with an old style car licence being 8250kg this is allowing the 7.5 tonnes max unladen weight plus a spare 750kg that you would be allowed to tow. That amount is clearly not enough to tow a small car other than maybe the french Aixim or one of the little quad type cars. Me and Mrs H would never get in any of those side by side to sit comfortably so would be out of the question for us and a lot of people.
With your calculations above with your daybreak there clearly isnt enough payload left for all your clothes, pots and pans , extra electrical equipment like tvs, laptops, etc etc + the most important of all food, beer, wine etc etc.
I would love to sell our Bessacarr & the 38' Newmar that we live in on our nursery and buy an RV like a Damon or Winnebago around 30' so that we could just up sticks and move our home wherever and whenever the mood took us but with such a small amount of payload to play with we would be breaking the law all the time plus we couldnt tow our present car which has A frame fitted.
My only other option is to take the C + E HGV tests which would allow me to drive anything basically with a trailer of any weight. 
Then we start getting into another can of worms re medicals once you reach a certain age. Im 60 now and reasonably healthy. If I spend all that extra dough to pass those tests and then suddenly in 5 years time when You have to have medicals every year to keep that heavy goods licence I fail one then Im in stum. I have to sell my home on wheels and revert to something under 3500kg.
Sorry to ramble on but I reckon this affects a lot of us oldies who look at buying RVs for our future, once the kids have gone, sell the house etc. It all needs looking at very carefully especially the Unladen weight side of things. I reckon a lot of those 28-30' RVs that have been bought to drive on a car licence are sailing very close to the wind.
I think for that reason Im going
to stick as I am and travel with my Bessacarr.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> I reckon a lot of those 28-30' RVs that have been bought to drive on a car licence are sailing very close to the wind.
> I think for that reason Im going
> to stick as I am and travel with my Bessacarr.


Its the slideout rooms that bump the weight up Tony, without the slides many are way under the dreaded weight limit :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Damon*

Hi Des

Very nice post. Just before Christmas, I visited Ridgeset and looked at a Damon Daybreak twin slide 3272 - sold on car licence. The chap showed me the sheet from the weighbridge and the coach weighed about 7000. As you say, add people and food, water etc etc and there is not a lot left.

I estimate my own personal things to weigh about 200 kg in the Swift - this covering clothes, Oscars things, food, pots and pans etc.

I think the Damon had a huge water tank and so it should be easy to loose weight when needed!

Russell

PS you have guessed - I want a Daybreak at some point!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi C class minnie winnie (04) 30' with d/slides GVW 14050lbs.

Don't know the carrying capacity but I expect it will be around 1/2 ton

Olley


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

hi guys has anyone on mhf ever been stopped and took to a weighbridge by the ministry men? i think they would be more concerned about the colour of your diesel i dont think ive ever seen an rv that looked overloaded.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

sorry if any confusion. the 8150kg is max vehicle loading. max train + 3000 lbs. des


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,
I weighed mine at the weighbridge outside Southampton Docks on collection.
6260kg ie 6.16 tons.
Admittedly not much fuel or water but 1.34 tons is quite a bit to play with.
Incidentally, I do have large hydraulic side slide out.


----------

